# The Power Of Woodworking



## sprucegum (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel like the Dr. Phil of woodworkers. Yesterday our two granddaughters who are cousins went on a 2.5 hour road trip with Grandma to get everyone home after the holidays. The girls are 3 and 5 years old and the trip was starting out badly with some normal kid stuff, wrong side, wrong car seat, I need my dolly, I don't want to wear shoes. I am sure if you have kids you know the drill. I was feeling sorry for my wife as driving alone with too much going on in the back seat can be challenging.

I came up with this as we were getting them buckled." Grampa is going to make a toy to put in the dollhouse of whoever is best behaved on the trip and if it is a tie you both get one". Wife said they played with dolls & chitchatted the whole trip and only occasionally bothered he by asking if she was going to tell Grampa they were being good.

They now have Christmas trees for their dollhouses that can double as a yard tree the rest of the year and I am down one plain cherry peppermill blank and about 1/2 hour of my time. A very small price to pay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 2, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I feel like the Dr. Phil of woodworkers. Yesterday our two granddaughters who are cousins went on a 2.5 hour road trip with Grandma to get everyone home after the holidays. The girls are 3 and 5 years old and the trip was starting out badly with some normal kid stuff, wrong side, wrong car seat, I need my dolly, I don't want to wear shoes. I am sure if you have kids you know the drill. I was feeling sorry for my wife as driving alone with too much going on in the back seat can be challenging.
> 
> I came up with this as we were getting them buckled." Grampa is going to make a toy to put in the dollhouse of whoever is best behaved on the trip and if it is a tie you both get one". Wife said they played with dolls & chitchatted the whole trip and only occasionally bothered he by asking if she was going to tell Grampa they were being good.
> 
> They now have Christmas trees for their dollhouses that can double as a yard tree the rest of the year and I am down one plain cherry peppermill blank and about 1/2 hour of my time. A very small price to pay.View attachment 94283 View attachment 94284 View attachment 94285



Heck of an idea, plus it gets them started on collecting heirloom pieces to pass down.  I always just threatened to make the kids ride on the roof rack.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 2, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Heck of an idea, plus it gets them started on collecting heirloom pieces to pass down.  I always just threatened to make the kids ride on the roof rack.....


I used to threaten out kids with stuff like that "dam car seat laws"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

I used to duct tape their mouths, wrists, and feet and throw them in the trunk with the instructions "Fight it out in here" and slam the trunk. 

Okay I didn't but I wanted to sometimes lol. Better idea you had there gramps good on ya.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2016)

That is a great idea. Good for you.
This reminds me of the one time I drove down to Florida with my sister in law and 2 of the kids. Both teens. By the time I got to New Jersey I was going bananas. Same crap, you're touching me. Don't look at me like that. Stop breathing on me. It's my turn to pick the movie...
So...I offered them $100 to whoever can be quiet for 1/2 hour.
They lasted 1-1/2 minutes....

About that time I remebered I had brakes. So everytime they started up bickering, I tested the brakes. After a couple good jolts to the noggins they understood, Unc Marc aint playing.....
Now they both are in their 20's and have a good laugh about it when I offer to drive....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That is a great idea. Good for you.
> This reminds me of the one time I drove down to Florida with my sister in law and 2 of the kids. Both teens. By the time I got to New Jersey I was going bananas. Same crap, you're touching me. Don't look at me like that. Stop breathing on me. It's my turn to pick the movie...
> So...I offered them $100 to whoever can be quiet for 1/2 hour.
> They lasted 1-1/2 minutes....
> ...



I used to do that with one of the dogs we had, he loved to ride but he would get pretty excited and not sit still. He got so just a little tap on the brake as a reminder was all it took to settle him down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> *The Power Of Woodworking*



I've been thinking about this today, and what you're really saying is that woodworking is more than a gratifying act in self indulgence, it's more importantly an expression of love or at least should be. So woodworking is love, although I would want to have sex with my bandsaw.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've been thinking about this today, and what you're really saying is that woodworking is more than a gratifying act in self indulgence, it's more importantly an expression of love or at least should be. So woodworking is love, although I would want to have sex with my bandsaw.



Ok that works for me. And I thought I was on a power trip, you got to admit having that much control over two little kids is one for the books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 2, 2016)

So the working of wood is a rite of power and mystery, I wonder if Tolkein would see it this way...

*One Board to rule them all, One Board to find them,*
*One Board to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> although I would want to have sex with my bandsaw



Ummm....ouch!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

